# My Life



## Gizmo (1/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (1/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 2812


Aint that the freaking truth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/4/14)

My wife believes in Doom for bugs, however it doesn't work when they crawling all inside a processor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

